# pct for dbol



## maxi (Apr 16, 2006)

hi,

Question!

If you run dianbol 5mg x4 for 4 weeks, when should you start pct? I have nolvadex.

what amount do you need to be taking and when do you take all at once or split the times the nolvadex is 10mg each,

Thanks !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Day after last dbol

i prefer clomid but for nolva

60mg day 1

40 mg for 10 days

20mg for another 10 will be ok


----------



## maxi (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply DB, thats exactly the info I needed


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Too much day 1.

60mg is way too much.

Nolvadex can lower IGF-1 so just enough to do the job.

I like clomid and nolvadex for PCT, together.

I run my PCT for no less than 30 days.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Too much day 1.
> 
> 60mg is way too much.
> 
> ...


its only high for one day then dropped down straight after

i too prefer clomid but he hasnt got any?

u sayin if u get gyno u only run nolva at 40mg? that hardly shifts it

man i know if i get gyno i blitz it with 80mg ED untill it goes then 20mg for the rest of the cycle


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nolva is not the best solution for gyno.

Letro is probably the best.

I have been reading articles from dudes that have reversed gyno from letro and nolva did nothing to reverse gyno for these guys.

Carefull taking them together, just 20mg of nolva can lower blood plasma levels of letro 38%

I like the idea of an AI during cycle and a SERM for PCT.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

Obviously you feel the itchyness and aromitization whilst ON a dbol cycle right?

 so you just carry on and wait it out untill after you've finished a cycle before starting nolvadex?

or can you actually start your nolvadex whilst on cycle aswell?

and will it effect the strength of the dbol if you run your nolvadex alongside during the cycle?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

LondonGeezer said:


> Obviously you feel the itchyness and aromitization whilst ON a dbol cycle right?
> 
> so you just carry on and wait it out untill after you've finished a cycle before starting nolvadex?
> 
> ...


Dont wait on the nolva, bang that now.

It wont effect the strength of the d-bol, or interupt the cycle.


----------



## Ryan000001 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, just looking for some advice please. I have just puchased my first lot of dbol and know very little about how I should go about using them properly. Do I need an anti estrogen and when should I take them? What happens if you dont? Thanks for helping with my naievity folks.

Ryan


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you need an anti-estrogen?..................Maybe..............

What happens if you dont take an anti-estrogen and you need one?.................Tits

The sides from d-bol are totally dose related................

Anti-estrogens should always be there on hand just in case.............


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was sort of under the impression that you start PCT around 3 weeks after a cycle? Or, am i talking about something else. At least that was what i was going to do!?


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I had planned to take some PCT tablets which i had been recommended by someone on here 3 weeks after my last injection!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

depends on the cycle keithy,for an oral that has such a shortlife in the body like d-bol you start pct the day after the last tab.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It all depends on the clearance time of the meds.

Decaonate and undeconate esters will take longer to clear (about a week to two weeks) than the cypionate or enanthate esters.

The cypionate and enanthate esters will take about 11 days more to clear than lets say the propionate ester.

Propionate would take longer to clear by a couple, to a few days, than suspension or oral meds.

Starting PCT is pretty critical, start too early and you could very well miss the window of oppertunity for recovery.

For instance.

Lets say you are using 750 sust a week, you start PCT two weeks (like many people suggest), it would take around 4-5 weeks for the sust to clear your system, lets say you run a PCT that lasts 3 weeks, you would miss PCT all together.

Lets say you ran it for a month, in theory that would be a week PCT, sorry, that is just not going to cut it for the recovery game here.

Know your meds, map out a plan, and stick to your plan.


----------



## feno88 (Apr 28, 2010)

new to the site and just wanted some advice on taking Dbol got a cycle in place and done quite a bit of research I thought I knew the in's and out's but with too many different cycles and other supplements whilst taking Dianabol I am now starting to question what I thought was a great first cycle can anyone help please? this is what I had in mind

6 weeks at 40mg ed 4 x 10 mg split through the day with my lean muscle bulk up meals and protein. Was going to take Milk thistle on the weekends for liver? but got told that this was wrong as it puts more stress on liver is this true? or instead of milk thistle just use Nova & Clomid I understand this is good for a pct cycle and able's you to keep most of your gains if yes when should I start pct and what dose, also for 4 or 6 weeks of pct? Is this a good cycle or am I way out of my depth and need to go back to the drawing board before ordering my first stack iv'e had a lot of people telling me things that have been totally wrong and contradicting each other I know I don't know much and a beginner at this but I have an idea on different supplements that can be taken the question is which ones to take and what are most effective together?


----------

